# Palm Coast Intracoastal Fishing



## pdlbms (4 mo ago)

I am recently retired and have enjoyed fishing in WI most of my life - muskies and smallmouth bass are my favorite fish up north. I now live in the Palm Coast area and have a small skiff that I would like to take out on the intracoastal for fishing. Any suggestions for how to learn where to go and what works? Thanks for reading this!


----------



## southerncannuck (Jun 27, 2016)

There are many options. What kind of boat do you have? How shallow does it float and does it have a trolling motor/ push pole.


----------



## pdlbms (4 mo ago)

I just bought a 1999 Carolina Skiff J16 with 2009 20 hp Merc four stroke. No trolling motor yet. Was waiting to see if people use those and if they hold up in salt/brackish water. I plan to get a push pole as well. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Redtail (May 25, 2021)

Best bets, see if there is a fishing club in your area if not hire a guide and let him know up front you what you are looking for. The Carolina Skiff's are well built boats that hold up with reasonable care. The 20 hp may be underpowered as CS are heavy. Poling a CS is like poling a brick, not the best hull for poling IMO.


----------



## BiggCP (Sep 27, 2017)

You're better off trying to figure out how to fish the main river. You'd be surprised how many quality fish are in the main river areas. I grew up in Palm Coast and I've seen the area decline over the years fishing wise. The influx of people hurt the area. The problem with Flagler county in general is too many people and too little water. So basically everyone will crowd the back country and creeks. I've found over the years to basically adapt and fish the areas that aren't obvious or if you want to stick to the back country, remember the early bird gets the worm. Also fishing when the fair weather fishermen don't, helps too. 😂


----------



## southerncannuck (Jun 27, 2016)

There’s a nice ramp under the SR100 bridge in Flagler Beach and another one at Bing’s Landing. I concur with all of BiggCP ‘s recommendations. Fish structure that you can easily get to. As time goes by and you learn the waters you’ll no doubt be tempted to go in some creeks. Do that on incoming tide until you know where the channels are. Worst case you back out before the tide runs out.
Salt water rated trolling motors do very well. I take my prop off after every trip and rinse that area with fresh water. If possible mount the trolling motor on the bow. Left side if right handed.
You’ll go through a lot of props at first. I know a good prop shop in Ormond if you need one.


----------



## Scrob (Aug 26, 2015)

Hire a guide for the area and let him know you're local and wanting to learn the basics. Or, join a club/find a willing person to take you out a few times. I did both of these when first moving to Jax and it got me started to where I was able to learn from there. 

Definitely get a saltwater trolling motor for ICW/river fishing as you'll want to move around while fishing from the bow. If you can afford one with spot locking, even better as you won't need to drop anchor most times. Good luck!


----------



## pdlbms (4 mo ago)

Scrob said:


> Hire a guide for the area and let him know you're local and wanting to learn the basics. Or, join a club/find a willing person to take you out a few times. I did both of these when first moving to Jax and it got me started to where I was able to learn from there.
> 
> Definitely get a saltwater trolling motor for ICW/river fishing as you'll want to move around while fishing from the bow. If you can afford one with spot locking, even better as you won't need to drop anchor most times. Good luck!


Thank you everyone for your helpful comments and suggestions! I know my boat is underpowered and am looking for a good used, freshwater 30 HP while I am still in WI for another month. I will be looking for a saltwater rated trolling motor - prior owner had one mounted on the bow with main power lines run to the stern. I am thinking of putting the battery up front, under the casting platform to help keep the back from getting too heavy. There is a Flagler Sportfishing Club I will check out and will also hook up with a local guide. All good suggestions, thanks again! Happy skiffing to all!


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

pdlbms said:


> Thank you everyone for your helpful comments and suggestions! I know my boat is underpowered and am looking for a good used, freshwater 30 HP while I am still in WI for another month. I will be looking for a saltwater rated trolling motor - prior owner had one mounted on the bow with main power lines run to the stern. I am thinking of putting the battery up front, under the casting platform to help keep the back from getting too heavy. There is a Flagler Sportfishing Club I will check out and will also hook up with a local guide. All good suggestions, thanks again! Happy skiffing to all!


20hp on a j16 is not underpowered for this area IMHO, depending on where you want to fish or how far you want to go from where you put in. Anything off the main intracoastal in Flagler is mostly under 2’ at high tide And you are t going to be going anywhere too fast In the backwaters. I bought an old 15’ Key West and 60hp when we first moved here under 5 years ago. It rarely gets used these days unless I’m taking a guest or have friends and family visiting. I found after getting a kayak I use it 95% of the time, and recently bought a little original fiberglass Skanu with 6hp so I can make the occasional longer run down to different areas or when I want to start first thing further from the house. 
My advice is fish the area a while with what you have and then you will be better able to determine what you are wanting based on where you are or are wanting to fish.


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

I have a sale pending funds on my skiff
If it sells I will sell my trolling motor and new Agm battery 
1 year old used 4 times 
Minolta riptide 12v 55lb 48 inch shaft ipilot with remote
I live just north of you in st Augustine


----------



## pdlbms (4 mo ago)

How much do you want for the motor and battery? Thanks


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Will post in classified when boat sells
Don’t want the panty police to chime in that this isn’t a sales thread


----------

